# Covered bridge!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

This thing is close to 4'
It's built with cedar that was cut down to size.
I used tytebondIII glue and a brad nailer.
As you can see the roof is soda cans.
My hans still hurt from the crimper.
So here we go .

























































































Let's se how she holds up!
Sean


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Sean, 

Nice work on your new bridge - it looks very good indeed 

Thanks for then photos, re the corrugated iron sheets - did you anneal them before crimping? It make it far easier to feed them through a crimper? 

I have just done 48 of them, and without annealing I know that the crimper would have collapsed, as it is incapable of working with un - softened sheets! 

Our cans have a wall thickness of 4 thou = say the thickness of a good piece of high class paper.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Nice bridge Sean, you really did a nice job on the timber framing.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Sean. Wonderful detail and looks absolutely great.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice job! That roof looks great!


----------



## tjburger (Jan 2, 2008)

Something this nice always requires pain to make! 
(hope you didn't have to give too much to the blood gods, lol)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Sean. Knew there had to be a use for the Coke 0 cans. I hope you did not have to drink that stuff. Looks like you will not be running any stack pack cars tho. later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking covered bridge Sean. 

For 12 years, I drove through a covered bridge on my way to work in the coal mines and back. 

The covered bridge is still there today, but no longer used for traffic. 

Randy


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great bridge! Thanks for posting pics of the details also! Did you work off of a plan?


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Sean, that is nice wood work! Sorry about your hands ... but you know that: no pain, no gain.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all your'e comments!








Well it was intereesting on trying to get the right size!
As you can see I also run1:20




























This is how it looks in place!
I'll try to get some pics of it with snow on it!










This web site was real helpfull!!
http://summerville-novascotia.com/CoveredBridges/
I also took out every book on covered bridges from the library!

Sean


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Bridge did come out nice, layout looks great, snow almost melted away, time to play trains.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Does that bridge lead to your new engine house? Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Very good job Sean!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done Sean! That turned out really well! I hadn't seen pics of your layout before. The whole thing really looks great!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow That sure turned out beautiful. How are you going to finish it, just seal it, let it age. or paint it? I sure looks good natural


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomson water seal!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya keep us in the dark about where this track lead to







Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

To the other side!!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great! Are those all Orchids in the window?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes sure re Jason! 
The wife needs a hobby too!


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

What's his name? Sorry, Photobucket made me do it!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SoCalStu on 20 Feb 2010 05:24 PM 
What's his name? Sorry, Photobucket made me do it!

















Shouldn't you be finihsing a layout instead of making silly train pictures? hee hee


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

That's the artist in me coming out, combined with too much time on my hands. I couldn't resist. Wouldn't it make a good Thomas piece?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

That's the BEAST !!


----------

